# BFP 10 dpo! Barely any symptoms!



## baby_hopes23

Got my BFP today, yippee!!!!!!! Used a FRER, EPT and dollar store test and they all had positives! Just thought I would post my symptoms because I have been obsessing over them since 1 dpo and I know many others do too lol.

1-2 dpo- sore nipples, nothing else
2-8 dpo - nipples not sore anymore, minor twinges on and off in my uterus (figured I was just imagining things lol)
9 dpo - very minor cramps in my uterus area, but again I thought I was imagining this because the cramps were SO mild and only happened on and off throughout the day
10 dpo - woke up with a little cramp in my lower back so decided to test and ++++++++++++ yay!!!

With my first two pregnancies, I had MAJOR cramps, MAJOR sore breasts and felt sick, this just goes to show every pregnancy is different and you can get your BFP with barely no symptoms :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 71


----------



## sglascoe

congrats on your BFP, i defo see a niceee line there:)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

congrats


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## 2016

Wow awesome line at 10dpo! Congrats!


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## newbie

Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats!


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations! x


----------



## cazza22

fabulous lines @10dpo x x x CONGRATS


----------



## bunnyg82

Congratulations x


----------



## maratobe

congrats hun!!! happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## lauren709

wow congrats hun awesome line!!:thumbup: i just got mine yesterday at 10dpo as well, when is your due date?


----------



## emmys_james

WOW what amazing lines at 10dpo, i'm testing today like hrs away and i'm 11dpo so if i get a miracle ( yea right ) i hope my lines are awesome as that sorry rambling aha

anyways hunni, Congratulations :D :D :D


----------



## BizyBee

congrats! :)


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## DolceBella

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## WelshRose

Huge Congratulations Hun:happydance::dance::yipee:

That's a fantastic set of lines that you have there:winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## kgal28

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## bexoth2011

CONGRATS! and 10 dpo? is that normal? i dont know... I'm not good with learning about DPO , but i'd say it was TWINSSSS :D 
lol
:)
xx
HAVE A HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 MO.'S !!!! x


----------



## princess_bump

many congratulations :yipee:


----------

